# time limit for keeping charges/receipts



## BRENDAMC (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how long a practice should keep Archive records for E.O.B.'s, daily batches and daily postings? (paper trail)  Not looking for legal advice just a general rule of thumb of how long other practices keep records.  Needing to move records to different storage facility and need imput please....


----------



## cmcgarry (Apr 27, 2010)

Most things I've read suggest 7 years; some say 10.  Not legal advice, just what I've read and heard at audio conferences/webinars.

Thanks,


----------

